# [SOLVED] Cannot determine file system of drive



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

I recently updated my Vista Home Premium system with some microsoft updates (I switched off automatic updates cause issues like this always happen if left on)
And now everytime i boot up i get this error message

"Cannot determine file system of drive \??\volume{c73775cf-aae7-11dc-aa71-806e6f6963}.
Windows has finished checking the disk.
............."










(I used avast boot scanner to bring the message up again as it was way toooo fast for my camera)

It flashes on screen then off again and nothing seems outta place. Everyones a genius and knows how to fix it but they dont really. I have heard every way possible to fix it except it doesnt..........
Things like /sos flags and chkdsk -c -f only shorten the time it appears on screen and tells you that there is no errors on the disk

I need a real way to get rid of this issue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its nothing huge i must admit but very annoyin and if left it DOES slow down the boot up time.

I have already went thru my Bios,registry,hot keys and boot config nothing is budging this message!!

Plzzzzzzzzzzz let there be a computer geek out there that knows how to fix this. I know my computer stuff so no stupid suggestions!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## mohaammeds (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

you know what just uninstall avast from your system and then reboot it. your peoblem will be resolved.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

Did that already and nothing happened lmao

The screen shot isnt accurate as i had to use avast to get the message back up lol The message is exactly like the pic until the full stops lmao

I've had avast for a long time but nothing happened until a installed a freaking update from microsoft and now no matter what i do the error message appears

thanks for the reply tho


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

Bump!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

check all your drives are listed correctly in disk management and all reported as healthy
and formatted ntfs


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

All checked and all seem to be in order

This ones really puzzling me


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

i have never run into it before but it is not unheard of as there is plenty on google on it but i could'nt find a solution posted
try a system restore point to when all was ok


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

Yeah i know what you mean, Not even my MSDN chums could come up with a solution and Microsoft haven't even published an acknowledgment of the issue lol

I can do a system restore fine and it clears the issue until the next time i update SOMETHING/ANYTHING lmao

Crappy updates!!!!!!!!!!!!

:grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

if the update was causing it a you would expect a lot more of us would be running into it
run 
sfc /scannow 
and see if any of the system files have been changed


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

Hey thank you

Still got the error message tho

But here's the log if you wanna a peak lol

Its some state lmao

I appreciate the help btw 

:smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

back up your registry
go into regedit
local machine software and delete the avast folder


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

Done!


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

what now?

:smile:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

CBS.log
heres the log from after i done everything

Slightly tooo large to add as an attachments m affraid

:smile:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

I just booted up using my OS ONLY and i still got the error message, there's gotta be a genuis out there somewhere that knows how to fix this freaking annoying issue,its boosting my boot time

:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

does it run into the same problem when you boot from a linux boot disk
the problem appears to have been around since the begining of op.systems and affects all
with no solution posted
found one that suggested it is seeing a hidden recovery partition but cannot read it
do you have an option in the bios to run a virus check you can try turning off
try this free registry cleaner and see if it picks up anything
http://www.wisecleaner.com/


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*



dai said:


> does it run into the same problem when you boot from a linux boot disk
> the problem appears to have been around since the begining of op.systems and affects all
> with no solution posted
> found one that suggested it is seeing a hidden recovery partition but cannot read it
> ...


Well picked up on,i've tried Linux and ubuntu and both seem to work absolutley fine without the error message

I'll try the software and repost the results,

Thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

this came up as a suggestion from one of the team
http://newsgroups.seducy.de/en/arti...indows_updates_on_Windows_Vista_Ultimate.html


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

Also - do you have something called AwareStore installed?
If so, remove it.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

I dont have AwareStore but i'll defo read the article

Thanks again

:smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

Your logs indicate a failing installation of "AwareStore".


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

is "smart" enabled in the bios?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*

If its a virus,adware or some sorta annoyin program then avast would have stopped it installing maybe thats why its coming up as failed so many times

I used both cleaners for the drive and registry but still there is a message on boot up

Think this has everyone stumped lmao

S.M.A.R.T isn't enabled as far as i'm aware,

i checked it last week and it was still off


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*



Hi Placehold. . .

Have you looked at all start-up programs from boot?

There is an excellent suite of programs written by Mark Russinovich, now of Microsoft. Two programs which just may help you, LoadOrd and AutoRuns are part of the SysInternals Suite, by SysInternals, a wholly owned subsidiary of Microsoft since 2006. You can download the zip file containing the dozens of programs available through Microsoft Technet HERE. They do not need to be installed under Windows and can be executed via each individual *.exe file.

I wish you luck in this matter and do enjoy my daily readings of your posts!

My Regards. . .

JC


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot determine file system of drive*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Placehold. . .
> 
> Have you looked at all start-up programs from boot?
> 
> ...




You my friend are the man lmao

Problem resolved and hats off to my good friend *jcgriff2*

Downloaded Autoruns double clicked file, once opened i then opened the Boot Execute and unchecked autocheck autochk */r \??\D*:Auto Check Utility	Microsoft Corporation then rebooted ofcourse.......now the only thing is it hangs for less than 5 seconds before booting properly but hey no more annoyin message lmao

P.S

When i checked for S.M.A.R.T in the Bios, it wasn't enabled but this had it flagged to check,strange :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you finally have it sorted


----------



## SimonJ333 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thankyou! I just spent the second day on a computer with the exact same problem! Fantastic solution.


----------

